# Noelle's Got Itchy Ears



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am glad you caught it early and hope it heals quickly - ear problems can escalate into nasty messes as you know. What a very good dog Noelle is, standing politely even with sore ears.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor Noelle. I hope the medication kicks in quickly and gets rid of that yeast.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a cause vs. effect question for you to think about. Did the yeast show up and cause an allergic response or did the yeast show up because something was already going on with Noelle's ears. All but one time my dogs have had ear issues it has turned out to be an outcome of a food sensitivity.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I asked my vet straight off if it was a food allergy. She's thinking environmental causes because the weather in Chicago has been horrid. It finally got up to 69 degrees on Wednesday. It snowed on Friday. It's sleeting now. It feels like raw late November weather right now. It should be 57 outside, instead it's 35. Spring has not sprung. We have a lilac festival coming up. At this rate, we will be lucky if there are any daffodils, let alone lilacs! The latest I have ever seen it snow is Mother's Day, second Sunday in May. We might beat that record. So the vet is noticing lots of illnesses in pets as well as people right now.

My first thing is to treat the ears as directed for two weeks, and then see if they improve. If not, I'll start cooking for Noelle and see if that helps. Noelle was shaking when I put the ear cleaner in her ears, but got through it OK. She had her allergy med, too. I'll stay on top of this and hope it improves. Heal Noelle. Heal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Having been through allergies with a few dogs I would like to rec using Zyrtec instead of Benedryl as Benedryl has to be given 2-3 times a day to be effective and Zyrtec you only have to give once a day! Much easier to remember giving.... Ask your Vet 1st of course!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Noelle, hopefully it heals up quickly. Ears are such a pain!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Poor Noelle was shaking with fear when I went to clean out her ears today. She let me do it, but watching her tremble broke my heart. So far, she seems to be doing better. Hopefully this clears up for her soon.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Noelle - poor baby.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, poor Noelle. Frosty says he knows how she feels. Hope those ears clear up quickly.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Noelle. I'm sorry her ears are hurting her, and hope it clears up soon. But, the ear infection at least has not had a detrimental effect on her looks - she still looks as gorgeous as always!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Noelle - and poor you having to do something you know is going to hurt her. Poppy and I have a cuddle routine for occasions like that, rocking and crooning before and after until she is relaxed again. No doubt I look embarassingly silly doing it, but it certainly seems to help her forget the bad bit and helps us both feel better about it. Some things that are quickly over are best dealt with by Jolly Hockeysticks, of course - brisk, cheerful and no nonsense - but for others, when she needs time and reassurance, I find a comforting cuddle works even better than chicken.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle likes a cuddle and a song more than food treats too, followed by my acting very silly and trying to get her to stay away from heel position. Which, of course, gets her worked up and finding heel much faster. This, plus dehydrated lung pieces, tends to get Noelle in a happy place again. But the shaking. I was heartbroken when I saw her trembling with fear. I never want to frighten my dog. 

I'm supposed to flush her ears out every three days. She's ok with the ointment, but the liquid in her ear scares her so badly. I'll continue with the hugs and singing, followed by silly games. At least I don't have to rinse her ears every day. I hope this works. I don't want to put Noelle through so much fear ever again.


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

I hope her little ears will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle has stopped itching. Yay! Her ears are greasy, though. Ew. This is gonna be a long, long, LONG two weeks before we're done with this goo. Sigh. Anyone have any grooming tips for a dog who has greasy ointment ears?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good news that her ears are no longer sore! I used an old face flannel, a very little shampoo, and lots of rinsing when Poppy had oily ears as a puppy - it was easier then, of course, because her ear hair was shorter, but it would still be easier than a full bath. Perhaps wait a few days though, so that everything has time to settle down. Fullers earth brushed through may work, or might make even more of a mess...!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, it's been about two weeks. We're done with the greasy ear ointment. I don't think it did much more than slime up her beautiful ears. The ear flush was more useful, and the allergy medicine was even more useful. Noelle no longer shakes when she sees the ear cleaner bottle. This makes me very relieved. Twice a week I fill her ears with PhytoVet Ket Flush which my vet gave me. A squirt, a squishy ear rub, head shake, mop up what's left with cotton, good to go. Noelle is used to this and it's now no big deal for either of us. She's still getting Benadryl and is no longer super itchy. Whew!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great news. I am sure she feels much better and is happier in her work too.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I hope she is feeling more comfortable quickly. I use to have a shih tau that had terrible yeast in her ears, it was a constant battle for the 17 years she was with us. WE had to stay on top of it at least every other day, she had many allergies but they developed all in her old age.


----------

